# Knicks vs Clippers: Dec 7, 2005



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

*vs







*​*Knicks (6-11) vs Clippers (12-5)*​*Dec 7, 2005 10:30PM*​*(TV: MSG, NBALP)*​*STAPLES Center*​*Los Angeles, CA*​*(Radio: 1050 ESPN, WADO)*​*
Projected Starting Lineup:​Knicks​



































​Clippers​



































​​Clippers:



Even in the only winning season that they have had during 21 previous seasons in Los Angeles, when they went 45-37 in 1991-92, the Clippers never got off to such a sizzling start at home. But with a 7-1 record at Staples Center and three more games remaining on this current homestand, the Clippers not only can sweeten that record, they can tighten their grip on first place in the Pacific Division.

Click to expand...

Knicks:



Hoping to fill a need at small forward, Knicks president Isiah Thomas decided to sign another reclamation project. Qyntel Woods was on the bench Tuesday in Seattle and will eventually be in uniform.

Click to expand...

http://msn.foxsports.com/nba/teamReport?categoryId=71092&type=InsideSlant

Kitty:This Clippers team is on fire! Elton Brand already has my vote as a MVP candidate this year.Corey may not play due to an injury which is good news for us. If we can steal a win from the red hot Clippers that would be a huge bonus after coming off a nice win against Seattle. 

*


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

*Some Interesting Numbers:*​*
Clippers are 7-1 at home while Knicks are 3-8 on the road.
Clippers are 7-3 vs the East while Knicks are 4-5 vs the West.
Clippers are scoring 99.5 Per game while Knicks are allowing 96.0 Per game
Knicks are scoring 93.3 Per game while Clippers are allowing 95.4 Per game


Q's Prediction: 104-99 Clippers
Q's Prediction Record: 13-4

Q's Knicks Keys To The Game:
1) Attack the basket and get Kaman/Brand into early foul trouble as they are very thin up front.
2) Take Advantage of turnovers, get easy points off of them.
3) Take care of the ball, don't allow Clips to get any easy points.*​


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

I'll stick this thread until the game is officially over so it dosen't get lost.


----------



## BIGsHOTBOY12345 (Aug 24, 2005)

No offense to q, but is he playing 2day?


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

BIGsHOTBOY12345 said:


> No offense to q, but is he playing 2day?


No I don't think we will see him anytime soon. Especially during this road trip.


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

were gonna blow it.

its a back to back, its on the road. the clippers are good, the lineups we use suck.


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

WHAT THE HELL IS MARBURY DOING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!......


he's like 2-14 and throwing up shots like if he's on fire.............dam if he wanted to throw up shots he shouldve did it in the first half ..........NOT in the 4th quarter in the most important part of the game........we didnt need his heroics to get a 10 point lead at half time what makes him think we need him to win the game for us............just makes me want to put my hand in the tv and slap him a couple of times


----------



## knicksfan89 (Jan 6, 2005)

80-77 clips, 25 ticks left, i told you this was tough, but we have a chance


----------



## knicksfan89 (Jan 6, 2005)

we lose 84-79 apparently robinson with 4 free throws, this is a dangerous team that could seriously make some noise


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Tough loss, the Clippers gave us a chance to put them away but we couldn't do it. Steph was off the entire night, but elected to shoot his way out of it! Ugh! I hate to lose I don't care who the opponent is, I really dislike catching L's.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD width=30>







</TD><TD>*New York Knicks*</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE class=bgBdr cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR class=bgHdr1Away><TD>Player</TD><TD align=middle colSpan=13>Game</TD></TR><TR class=bgHdr3 vAlign=bottom align=right><TD align=left width="20%"></TD><TD>FGM-A</TD><TD>FTM-A</TD><TD>3PM-A</TD><TD>Off
Reb</TD><TD>Def
Reb</TD><TD>Tot
Reb</TD><TD>Ast</TD><TD>Stl</TD><TD>Blk</TD><TD>TO</TD><TD>PF</TD><TD>Pts</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>M Rose, F</TD><TD>1-4</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>2</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>A Davis, F</TD><TD>2-5</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>4</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>E Curry, C</TD><TD>9-13</TD><TD>6-13</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>7</TD><TD>12</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>24</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>N Robinson, G</TD><TD>2-9</TD><TD>6-6</TD><TD>0-2</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>10</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>S Marbury, G</TD><TD>3-16</TD><TD>6-6</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>12</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>J Crawford</TD><TD>2-11</TD><TD>7-7</TD><TD>0-2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>11</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>M Taylor</TD><TD>2-4</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>10</TD><TD>10</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>4</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>A Hardaway</TD><TD>3-8</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>6</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>C Frye</TD><TD>3-4</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>6</TD></TR><TR class=bgHigh align=right><TD align=left>*Totals*</TD><TD>27-74
(.365)</TD><TD>25-32
(.781)</TD><TD>0-5
(.000)</TD><TD>13</TD><TD>33</TD><TD>46</TD><TD>12</TD><TD>7</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>13</TD><TD>23</TD><TD>79</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD width="50%">*Team Rebounds:* 2</TD><TD>*Technicals:* 0</TD></TR><TR><TD>*Ejections:* 0</TD><TD>*DQ's:* 0</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>



<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD width=30>







</TD><TD>*Los Angeles Clippers*</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE class=bgBdr cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR class=bgHdr1Home><TD>Player</TD><TD align=middle colSpan=13>Game</TD></TR><TR class=bgHdr3 vAlign=bottom align=right><TD align=left width="20%"></TD><TD>FGM-A</TD><TD>FTM-A</TD><TD>3PM-A</TD><TD>Off
Reb</TD><TD>Def
Reb</TD><TD>Tot
Reb</TD><TD>Ast</TD><TD>Stl</TD><TD>Blk</TD><TD>TO</TD><TD>PF</TD><TD>Pts</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>J Singleton, F</TD><TD>0-3</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>E Brand, F</TD><TD>9-18</TD><TD>6-7</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>11</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>24</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>C Kaman, C</TD><TD>2-8</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>4</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>C Mobley, G</TD><TD>6-16</TD><TD>9-11</TD><TD>3-5</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>24</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>S Cassell, G</TD><TD>5-11</TD><TD>6-7</TD><TD>0-2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>11</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>16</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>H Eisley</TD><TD>0-2</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>C Wilcox</TD><TD>3-5</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>6</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>D Ewing</TD><TD>1-5</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>W McCarty</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>4</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>Q Ross</TD><TD>2-4</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>4</TD></TR><TR class=bgHigh align=right><TD align=left>*Totals*</TD><TD>29-74
(.392)</TD><TD>22-27
(.815)</TD><TD>4-12
(.333)</TD><TD>11</TD><TD>29</TD><TD>40</TD><TD>22</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>7</TD><TD>11</TD><TD>24</TD><TD>84</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD width="50%">*Team Rebounds:* 0</TD><TD>*Technicals:* 0</TD></TR><TR><TD>*Ejections:* 0</TD><TD>*DQ's:* 1 Player: Brand (1) </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>



<TABLE class=bgBdr cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR class=bgC align=middle><TD align=left>*Officials: *Sean Corbin, Tommy Nunez, Rodney Mott
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Seriously, Steph made me very upset with him shooting jumper after jumper acting like Starks (Game 7) of the 1994 Finals. Come on man...if you're off be easy and take a back seat and fed the ball into Curry. Damn.....


----------



## BIGsHOTBOY12345 (Aug 24, 2005)

Freethrows missed by Curry hurt us once again,if we got them down, we definately might have had a chance, but robinson's effort and perseverance suprised me!!!!! he had a few steals, and tried really hard defensively against Cassell, we need to get help offensivelu, and i think ur D is just fine, i mean, we are allowing less than 93 points a game!! We should have played butler, and where was ariza all game!?!?!


----------



## knicksfan89 (Jan 6, 2005)

we've lost every game in the staples center against the clippers after winning our last 5 at the old sports arena. also we shot an abysmal 7 FOR 34 IN THE SECOND HALF


----------



## azswami (Mar 26, 2003)

WTH?? is up with not playing Channing???
He leads the team in FG%, and was 3/4 tonight.

Larry might as well trade him to a team that wants him...


----------



## alphadog (Jan 2, 2004)

*Relax, dude*

Frye would not have had a big game against Brand. He would have had his butt on the bench with fouls. The reason we lost was the guard play. 10-44 ain't gonna get it done anywhere, anytime. Marbury, JC, and Nate all sucked. Marbury did not play like a leader when it counted, and as most of you know, that is one of my biggest complaints. JC was great, huh Penny? Like I said....he can shoot you into a game or out of a game. His shot selection was.... er....a bit on the rancid side. And anyone who blames Curry in any way for this should be not allowed to watch games. The only reason we were even in this game was because of him. I'm sure it wasn't his idea to stop pounding theball inside...the guy was a monster.

Guards lost it.


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

jamal didnt have a great scoring night, yet he still took 7 free throws. his shot selection was not bad. he was missing easy 17 foot J's.

marbury sucked


----------



## alphadog (Jan 2, 2004)

*Wrong, my friend...*

His shot selection was not good at all. He took a few shots early in the clock, and several off one on one moves. The more he struggled, the more his judgement faltered. He is what he is......


----------



## Rockets111 (Oct 29, 2005)

*Re: Wrong, my friend...*

hey alphadog if channing frye dropped 21 vs the wallace's in detroit than he can do it against brand, LB just didnt play him.


----------



## BIGsHOTBOY12345 (Aug 24, 2005)

He didnt even play alot yesterday, larry thought he was a mediocre matchup for brand


----------



## alphadog (Jan 2, 2004)

*Listen, Rockets....*

No doubt he can score when on the floor but he is not a great rebounder yet, nor is he a great defender. He would have given up lots of baskets and been in foul trouble on the bench trying tom guard Brand, who was aggressive offensively. The Wallaces were not agressive on the offensive end and therefore there was no defensive matchup or foul problems. It wasn't LB or the frontline my young Jedi friend, it was the guards...all of them.


----------



## Knick49 (Jul 8, 2005)

Brand made his season averages in points (24), rebounds (11) and minutes played (40).

Frye has been averaging 15 points and 5.8 rebounds in 26 minutes. Yesterday in 17 minutes, he got 6 points on 3 for 4 shooting and 6 rebounds.

I understand the idea that the guards cost the Knicks the game but given the numbers do you guys really think it would have been that much worse if Frye had played his normal amount of time?


----------



## Chinatownballer (Oct 13, 2005)

We need a real shooting guard who is ego-less and will take the shots that are given to him and make them consistently. We thought Q would be that guy when we traded for him but so far he hasn't been in it. Crawford is more of a combo guard than a sg and Marbury is also more of a combo guard than a point guard. This could work out if Marbury would just pass the ball when playing the point and shoot at sg and same w/Crawford. I think our players might be able to fill those roles but they also might not. It remains to be seen whether Steph can really play sg against taller defenders and also whether anyone can play pg reliably for us. I hate to use the cliche but we are definately a "work in progress."


----------



## alphadog (Jan 2, 2004)

*Crawford...*

would be GREAT, not good, off the bench. If he has it going, nobody can slow him easily. But if he doesn't, he can sit again. Regardless of Penny's thoughts, the guy is still inconsistent. If you want to see consistent shooting, look at Frye. Same thing every night. JC and Marbury are all over the place....25% one night, 60% the next. How can you have a game plan with that stuff?


----------

